# Cottontail Baby



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

*Cottontail Baby*

We carry a large selection of cloth diapering products including flats, prefolds, contours, wool covers, shorties & longies,fitteds, pockets and AIO's.
Brands include Kozy Designs, Berry Plush, bumGenius!, Fuzzi Bunz, Mommy's Touch, Rumpsters, Bummis, Prorap, Llamajama, Ecobaby, SugarplumBaby, Swaddlebees, Aristocrats, Happy Heinys, Stacinator and more.

*We now carry Baby Legs!*

We also carry Hotslings & Moby Wraps! Check our our large selection of hotslings in both cotton stretch and fleece. Hotslings Pool Pouches are also available!

We also carry a large variety of momma cloth - Lunapads, Celtic Cloth, WAHMarama, Mother of Eden, Mommy's Touch Brocade pads and more!

We offer free shipping for orders greater than $75 within the US.

Free inserts available for Mommy's Touch Packages.

We have a limited selection of bamboo fitted diapers, bamboo doublers and bamboo pocket inserts. These are extremely absorbent, yet trim diapers - and SO soft!

Currently in stock are hand dipped dyed diapers by Hillbilly Bunny. Get these beautiful diapers while they last! They are so pretty and irresistable! Also in stock from Hillbilly Bunny are some gorgeous hand dyed organic cotton velour momma pads. Don't miss these!

We have also added natural wood toys made by Plan Toys.

*Use coupon code MDC5 for 5 % off your order!*


----------

